# Center shot or paper tune?



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Factory setting is a good starting point, but only a starting point. If you are happy with the results of paper tuning, leave it there and you are probably good to go for indoors, but I recommend you finish up with walk back (or Dudley walk back) tuning.


----------



## Hotrod168 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok thank you, I've shot 3D for a few years now but I'm just now finding out about really fine tuning my target bows.


----------



## millerman715 (Nov 25, 2015)

Also try paper tuning at longer yardages for different results, if you want to get really picky sometimes a 15 yard paper tune will show slight abnormalities... 


Best of Luck,

-Miller


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

millerman715 said:


> Also try paper tuning at longer yardages for different results, if you want to get really picky sometimes a 15 yard paper tune will show slight abnormalities...
> 
> 
> Best of Luck,
> ...


If you are going to paper tune at longer distances, recommend using a bare shaft as the purpose of the fletches on an arrow is to straighten it out in flight. I bare shaft paper tune to 10yds then make sure my bare shaft and fletched hit together at 20yds and my bare shaft is 90 degrees to the target face. Bare shaft tuning at longer distances requires very good form.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

First thing I would do is make sure your yokes are not twisting at full draw. That can cause a bunch of nock movement. It should tune up much closer to spec than1/4". 

Second would be shooting a bullet at close range.

Third, walkback or broadhead tune

Fourth...quit shooting the same dot cause it is going to be deadly.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I broadhead tune my target bow with a 3 blade Hell Razor and a bare shaft. The broad head will show minute details they the paper won't. (Usually I can go back and see tiny things in the paper tune that looked like a bullet hole but wasn't).


----------

